# Going to Boardwalk K C this week



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am going to Boardwalk K C this week to look at the German Shepherd breeding. A friend of mine thinks that the American show shepherd is turning the corner on Temperament and becoming more moderate. There are show breeders on this forum...so I ask what should I expect to see in terms of where the American show shepherd is in relation to the standard?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1A friend of mine thinks that the American show shepherd is turning the corner on Temperament....











The last show I was at was last spring. The number of entries was "in the toilet", they were STILL "squirley" and "flighty" acting. Most were still "hock walkers", though not all.

Unfortunately there was not 1 there that I would willingly own. 

I was talking to a woman that had the nicest Whippet pup I have ever seen. She is also an AKC judge (though NOT of GSDs) and she even brought up how terrible the "American Show Shepherd" looks and acts. 

(No offense intended to anyone, I HAVE seen some american show lines that were pretty nice dogs both in looks and temperment. Just not in a LONG time in this area.)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I went to an AKC show while I was in Montana (actually went 2x). I was fortunate enough to see some more structurally moderate dogs. There was one in particular I fancied.







I saw a couple spooky ones too.
2007 dogs:
























This is the bitch I liked:
















2008 (only 3 GSDs entered):


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very interesting....some of those dogs are more moderate looking, but I hope they have more masculine heads. Either way i am going objective in the sense that if I see a real nice dog or two I will certainly give them their props!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Where is the Boardwalk Kennel Club?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Used to Atlantic City Convention Hall now it is in Wildwood Convention Hall


----------

